# Abnormal growth on Clownfish



## Macehual (Feb 15, 2014)

Almost five weeks ago, I started a new 60g saltwater tank. I cycled the tank with live rock and two weeks in, my levels looked good. I added a Coral Beauty, Black Sebae Clownfish, and a Firefish. My levels increased across the board immediately but through water changes and cleanings, I was able to stabilize the tank. Now, I realize it was too much too quick.

About two weeks ago, I noticed an abnormal growth near the top of my Clownfish's gill. The growth is not Ich and it appears to be solid (not fuzzy or puffy). It has a pink hue to it and it has grown since it first started. See pics below.

I have read that this may be a bacterial infection or lymphocystis but I am not sure. He is behaving normally, eats well, and is very active. Any suggestions for treatment?

Salinity 1.023
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 4ppm
PH: 8.2

My Firefish has also been having issues with red lesions which I believe are bacterial infections. I posted a different thread for help with that issue.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I see this has been a little while since this was posted but have you seen any development on it? If it is lymphocystis then you may be out of luck as it is something I dread.If it was bacterial then you can utilize some hyposalinity and possibly in conjunction with an anti bacterial.


----------

